# Photos of my orther pets



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

drake and my friends childern









[IMG=640x480]http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n316/chasy_lane/000_7955.jpg[/IMG]


my cats neiko and red 

[IMG=640x480]http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n316/chasy_lane/000_3870.jpg[/IMG]


red and a monster can lol

[IMG=640x480]http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n316/chasy_lane/000_3728.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cute cats
Beautiful dog.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 21, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> Cute cats
> Beautiful dog.



thank you


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow that's a big dog.Where do's you friends childerns go to school?Hehehe Red makes me think of Garfield.Back at you Red..


----------



## shay_ (Sep 22, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> Wow that's a big dog.Where do's you friends childerns go to school?Hehehe Red makes me think of Garfield.Back at you Red..



they do to big bear elm.
lol


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome dog!


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

josh said:


> awesome dog!



thanks , thats draco the one who is best buds with goober


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

Red is so cute in the pictures.  Bet the three of them have fun keeping you busy.


----------



## barbie69 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aww those are great pics and sweet pets! Love the HUGE puppy!!


----------

